# How to use breastmilk for pink eye?



## JANmom13 (Sep 15, 2007)

Hello,

I know I've read and used breastmilk on pinkeye before, but my son seems to have it pretty bad. Both of his eyes are red, and when he looks to the side I can just see the gunk lined up waiting to ooze out. I wipe his eye and a few minutes later it's collecting again. My girls I think get the viral version and theirs always went away within a day, never looked this bad, and went through one eye before affecting the other.

How often should I be putting milk in his eyes (I've already started), and at what point should I give in a see the doctor? Also, how long would it take for me to notice it's working?


----------



## attachedmamaof3 (Dec 2, 2006)

If it's really bad, I'd put it in there every 15-30 minutes for a couple of hours. Squirt it in and let it sit until it rolls off/he turns his head, etc. (Don't wipe the milk out.)

With my kids I did it every couple of hours and it usually only took a matter of hours--a day at the most. But it wasn't ever really bad...so it may take a bit longer. I'd say no more than 2 days.

Once you see it starting to clear up, you can back off of the squirting a bit. Maybe once an hour to once every couple of hours as long as you aren't seeing it worsen.


----------



## Jacksmum8 (Mar 7, 2006)

I'd agree with the PP, also can you rub a little oil of oregano on his feet at bed time? It's a great anti everything. Sending you healing light


----------



## MotheringHeart (Dec 18, 2005)

Yeppers, just squirt 'em in the eye. Lots. Lots and lots. IME, they don't like it that much. But it's just for one second that you have to hold their head and get it in there.


----------



## JANmom13 (Sep 15, 2007)

I took him in to be evaluated, because my daycare was still concerned, and they said it was just a virus.

Kept squirting it in, the eyes look better today, the gunk mostly disappeared after the first night.

I just get SUCH a kick out of the reaction of him, he opens his mouth and gets excited and just seems SO confused as to why I'm getting the milk in his eyes instead of his mouth! Such a precious thing to see!









Thanks!


----------



## Shami (Oct 9, 2007)

I cleared my own eye up within three days (the viral kind with a cold). As soon as I dropped the milk in, it felt better and some redness would go away...a little bit. I did it three times a day with a dropper (1 time/day for dh and dd for prevention, had same cold as me). Everytime I put the bm in my eye, I felt immediate relief. I guess for a very bad case you can do it as much as possible until you see results. I don't think you can do it too much. Hope he gets better! Oh and neither dh nor dd got pink eye with their colds.


----------

